# A True Artist



## Chay (Apr 19, 2009)

I wanted to share this website. Her artistry is amazing,
http://www.magicalomaha.com/gemstonesoaps.htm


----------



## heartsong (Apr 19, 2009)

:shock:  OMG!!!  :shock: 

incredibly real and downright gorgeous!!

now THAT'S talent!  (i'm soooo jealous!) LOL!

thanks!

monet


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...that really is beautiful!


----------



## surf girl (Apr 19, 2009)

Holy smokes. Unbelievably gorgeous.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 19, 2009)

I have seen those in person & you can't believe how life like they are! How in the world are those made?


----------



## topcat (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for the link Chay.....those soap rocks are truly wonderful!  Having collected/seen the real thing, they are amazingly true to life - beautiful.  I wonder how they are made?  Would they be MP does anyone know?  My favourites are the aquamarine and the jasper....WOW!!! :shock: 

Tanya


----------



## Chay (Apr 20, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Thank you for the link Chay.....those soap rocks are truly wonderful!  Having collected/seen the real thing, they are amazingly true to life - beautiful.  I wonder how they are made?  Would they be MP does anyone know?  My favourites are the aquamarine and the jasper....WOW!!! :shock:
> 
> Tanya


I do believe they are M&P. Marie Browning has a book out with the instructions on how to create the different soap rocks.


----------



## Vinca Leaf (Apr 20, 2009)

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 

wow!!!


----------



## OceanGirl-3 (Apr 20, 2009)

:shock: *picks jaw off the floor*

WOW that's awesome


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 21, 2009)

Those are just gorgeous!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Holey Moley Joley , those are some gorgeous soaps.

Kitn


----------



## Jola (Apr 24, 2009)

If I bought one I would never want to use it! 

Those are amazing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

Chay said:
			
		

> I wanted to share this website. Her artistry is amazing,
> http://www.magicalomaha.com/gemstonesoaps.htm



Those are the *T.S. Pink *soaps...I saw them years ago at ExTracts in NYC, the company is really socially responsible as well.  That was before anyone sold them online. Sue


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

topcat said:
			
		

> Thank you for the link Chay.....those soap rocks are truly wonderful!  Having collected/seen the real thing, they are amazingly true to life - beautiful.  I wonder how they are made?  Would they be MP does anyone know?  My favourites are the aquamarine and the jasper....WOW!!! :shock:
> 
> Tanya



They have their own brand of glycerin soap base, called *glycerin dew™.*


----------

